# deprofundis frustrated since no one but me like Ge Gan-Ru Fall of Bagdad modern work



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay here my honnest verdict for Gai Gan-Ru quite promessing avantt-garde chinese composer or exotic perfume of orient well temper in sounnding or panorama, love it!!!
Is second effort on Naxos a bit less a bit drab i would had like him to pull a modern works.

Anyone like this nnaxos brewed cd from china, i think it's great, im trying to get into Xu Shuya, he way more avant-garde dissonant , (control chaos theory, not bad, quite interresting & enigmatic) but hard to get into, sometime i do ..

And that it enjoy your breakfast have a good day,everyone.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I have 4 CD's by Ge Gan-Ru:

- Shanghai reminiscences, Butterfly overture (RSNO, Yeh, Naxos)
- Chinese rhapsody, Wu, Six pentatonic tunes (RSNO, Serebrier, BIS)
- Fairy lady Men Jiang, Lovers besieged (OSCL, Diemecke, BIS)
- String quartets 1,4,5 (ModernWorks, Naxos)

A contemporary composer well worth exploring! And of course he was born in the same city as my wife.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*A contemporary composer well worth exploring! *

You betcha mister Art Rock, tthanks for sharing.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

The inventiveness of that flute in Meng Jiang is jaw-dropping. Also lyrical and unnerving at the same time. Left me awestruck every time.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I like it. 

I've heard another work by Ge that I can't remember (it reminded me, a lot, of Ravel's Daphnis et Chloe, much the way Fall of Baghdad reminds me of Crumb's Black Angels), but Fall of Baghdad is my favorite work of his by far.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*the way Fall of Baghdad reminds me of Crumb's Black Angels), but Fall of Baghdad is my favorite work of his by far.*

Absolutly what i thought* Science* thanks for sharing my thought


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

Took time to listen to The Fall of Baghdad and ended with my hands on my face. Can't find the right words to describe what I've heard. Shocking experience. Disturbing. So direct. Much more so than his orchestral works that I've listened to.

P.S. The only thing that turns me off slightly is the pseudo-Arabic-ness in the middle movement. The context makes sense, but I usually find cross-cultural imitation suspicious, (Like the inner movements of Das Lied von der Erde or the beginning of the second act of Turandot.) But that should not stop me from appreciating The Fall of Baghdad, so that's OK.


----------

